# Depression and anxiety as a result of IBS



## Friend South Africa

Hi I am a brand new member of this support group. I registered because I have know one to talk to and share my thoughts with regarding IBS, who I know would understand. Not my family, nor my friends understands the day to day stuggles we are going through.I have been struggeling with IBS and depression for more or less 10 years now. I don't know want came firs, the depression and anxiety or the IBS. I don't know if I am depressed because of the day to day stuggle with IBS or do I stuggle with IBS because of depression and anxiety............?!I am currently on anti depressants, but it doesn't seems to work. It has gotten so bad, that I am unable to opperate from day to day. I am so down and tyred and can't seem to handle anything anymore. Not my work or my social life. Does anyone else have the same feelings, or stuggled with this in the past? How did you manage to get out of this sycle of depression and IBS.Please let me know, I would appreciate it a lot.Thanxps: I am a 32 year old female from South-Africa with my own business.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Depression and anxiety are common from any chronic illness, so it certainly can happen from IBS.Are you getting any therapy? A lot of people need both medication and therapy to recover from depression. And it may not be the right medication, when was the last time you talked to the doctor and do they know you aren't doing well?


----------



## Friend South Africa

Hi Kathleen, thanx for your reply. Everyone close to me know about my constant struggles with ibs, depression and anxiety. I vollentaraly booked me into a hospital dealing with stress/anxiety, because of my psyciatrist's sugestion. I were there for a week and then they sent me home. I visit my therapist as often as I can afford. I am on antidepressants, but it doesn't seem to work. I went to my local gp a month ago, and he subscriped new ibs medication. I am currently still on it. I went for a colonoscopy two years ago, but they could not find anything wrong. The gp sugested that i go for one again in the near future. I am so depressed and supper from so much anxiety because i feel sick every day and have been for neerly 10 years know. And because of my mental state, the ibs is trigered and the symtems of the ibs are increased.It helps to know that someone, somewhere in the world feels the same, because I feel so alone. I try everyday to be possitive, but it is a constant stuggle, and sometimes I just want to give up.Thanx for your support. Anyone who wants to comment, feel free do do so. Will appreciate anny input.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Let the doctor and therapist know the antidepressant isn't helping enough. Sometimes people need to try a few to find one that works, and sometimes they need to work on the medications or add another type of medication to get good control of the depression.


----------



## rhonalomey

Hi I am also a South African female living in Capetown. I often wish everyone I know could experience just one day of my life, then they would know the problems. Many people are supportive but they dont really understand. Antispasmodics are important, also fibre such as pysyllium.Hypnosis helped me and how to relax which my therapist did.


----------



## stevefriel

rhona i wish this some times too, people have laughed about my condition, i've lost my friends due to the stupid illness, people telling me that i'll be fine :Si wouldn't have anxiety or depression if i didn't have IBS, i used to be fine before i had itfor the last week or so after i do a BM or during one it feels really sore and stings a lot, i wish it would go awayfeels like constantly that i'm about to have a D explosion even though there's times hardly anything comes out, it really annoys me, all the pain just for so little to come outi have started to diet and stick to drinking only water now, i've noticed i'm starting to lose wait due to cutting out all the fatty foods i used to eati've tried exercising it helps the depression but most definately not the anxiety, eat away at fibre etc still doesn't helpalso have been taking peppermint oil for about 2 weeks but they make me feel a bit worse







maybe it's the peanut oil in them that's making me feel worse, i have a slight allergy to peanutsthe doctors keep giving me anti-depressants which they claim that would help the anxiety but they do nothing for me but them things have left me with tinnitus in my right ear and i've started getting brain zaps the past few nights, along with hearing voices in my head which is very strangeIBS causes unecessary amounts of anxietyhave been getting more and more suicidal thoughts as the weeks go on, want the pain to endi want to be able to go outside again like normal and have the time of my life which i used to do before IBS







so many good nights i've missed out on because of itwill it not calm down after a while or can it get worse? also is FBO possible to develop? i don't have it and it would end my life completely if it were to happen which would definately lead to suicide


----------



## twonK

Hi guys,I just wanted to chip in to say that I've been through the same experience for many years too with IBS-C and depression. I had IBS pain and GERD for about 5 years without knowing what it was, I assumed it was just pain from the obsessional blame I was suffering from. For many years I was wanting to be dead, basically surviving through stubbornness and not wanting to upset my family.Kathleen is right. With Anti-depressants there is no one-size-fits-all. For example I might respond 70% to Prozac, someone else might respond 40% and the next person might not respond at all or even feel more depressed. There is no predicting which drug will help whom and by how much. I have tried around 15 AD's. My previous psychiatrist gave up on me so I suggested Nardil and it's really helped. I feel like I have a life again, like a human again. It has reduced my anxiety, panic and fear and blame and this has softened the IBS pain and frequency.Anyway, my point is not that you should all try Nardil but that you have to keep trying different medications until you get a good response. Sometimes it takes 2 meds concurrently to help enough even. If your psychiatrist is unwilling to methodically try different medications until you achieve a response then you might want to question why this is the case.Hang in there,Pete


----------



## laura22

this is my first time on this site. I have only ever told my mum n my partner how I'm feeling.It started when I was 20 I am 26 now, I would call in sick to work because I was scared Tht i may have diahorria, so I would stay home n be absolutely fine! I had constant belly ache, n have given up on many jobs due to it. I had my first child in 2005 and all seemed to clear up didn't have the pains n felt relaxed about going out n going to the toilet. N this continued I had my 2nd child, then 6 months after my 2nd child was born all the sympton returned,bubble belly, constant pain, constipation, diahorria, scared to leave the house incase I couldn't control my bowels, n even inviting people round my house I have started to not allow. It has now got to the stage where I do not want to leave the house to take my child to school, I dont know wot it is tht I am scared of but I know it has something to do with going to the toilet n I'm worried tht I am going to get so far n I can feel my stomach going like I have diahorria n there isn't a toilet nearby. I really want to get this sorted as it is affecting my life n I definately do not want it to affect my children's lifes as they r my world.I haven't been to the doc's bout this yet , n I also don't want him to put me on antidepressents, as I dont think i'm depressed, I am extremely happy when I am in my own house n when I'm wif my children. I know tht it is in my head and its almost like I am making myself have a belly ache because thts wot is in my head, the first thing I do when I wake up is worry bout how my stomach n stools willl be! I have started to take imodium if I know tht we have to go out somewhere, but i will still be tensed up all day till I get home.I will be going to the doctors soon, but was wondering if any of u had any advice for me.Thank u. Laura


----------



## joshuab

Instead of taking medications why can't you go for any natural therapies??Like meditation and yoga, which really helps you to keep your mind relaxed. Drug Rehab


----------

